# SS Angelica



## clareT (Nov 29, 2010)

I dont suppose anyone has heard of SS Angelica, maybe built by Cairds in 1857 although I can find no record of her.

Clare


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sorry Clare a bit before my time.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Clare,

Some information on s.s. Angelica for you - http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?156750

Dennis.


----------



## clareT (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for that. Can't find any record of the company Powley, Thomas of Cardiff who owned her!


----------

